# The New 25' Saber Cat by Gulf Coast Boats



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey 2Coolers check out the new 25' Cat that Gulf Coast came out with! :bounce:

Gulfcoastbayboats.com

Check out the video below


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Like the deck layout . It looks like more storage than almost any similar boat.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

That's one BIG Honkin' boat!


----------



## LowerLaguna33 (May 25, 2016)

Looks like you could have a party on the front deck. It looks huge. Definitely want to see one in person. Nice!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow! Looks cool. What's the beam? Not a fan of the square boxes coming off front deck looks like they could make getting by the cooler harder. I'm sure the layout can be changed just curious what the square boxes are and why? If they are rod boxes I'm sure I could deal with it lol


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

60mph?


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

that 25 is huge prob the best riding cat out there. def wanna go ride in one since im looking for a new boat


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice looking flats boat, but I wouldn't call it a hybrid-cat.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice !!!

.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I saw one of those rolling thru Alvin a week or so ago. The new GC is building some purdy boats.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Come pick my skeeter up and drop off that white one and we will call it even. I'll swap the motors out ! Ha


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

saltaholic said:


> Wow! Looks cool. What's the beam? Not a fan of the square boxes coming off front deck looks like they could make getting by the cooler harder. I'm sure the layout can be changed just curious what the square boxes are and why? If they are rod boxes I'm sure I could deal with it lol


They are rod boxes.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice and BIG, My thoughts



shooks said:


> 60mph?


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

What makes you think it's the best riding cat ? I can think of three other cats they have a similar split v tunnel layout . You can mix martinis in my Tran Cat in rough chop .


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

El gato 24 said:


> What makes you think it's the best riding cat ? I can think of three other cats they have a similar split v tunnel layout . You can mix martinis in my Tran Cat in rough chop .


shaken, not stirred


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Kyle 1974 said:


> shaken, not stirred


Ha ! Good one . I think you get the gist though .


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Good looking boat!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

chrism37 said:


> that 25 is huge prob the best riding cat out there. def wanna go ride in one since im looking for a new boat


GC is building some very nice boats, and I dont want to hyjack a good thread.

As far as the best ride, I think you have some serious competition there.


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

I may have missed it but are they still building out of the same location? Anyone know how to reach gulf coast direct? Their number doesn't show up on a Google search


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

They are made at a new location....The best way would be to get with one of the dealers they can get all the info you need, hope this helps.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Wow, they've certainly stopped up their game. That's a great looking boat. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Lots of hours in the bottom of that hull, been waiting months for it to finally to make its debut.


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a gulf coast currently and would rather talk straight with the manufacturer v's and dealer. I have had better results talking with Susan in the past v's the dealer that sold me the boat. If i could talk directly with the current builder I feel that I may be better off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

Redfish Chevy said:


> I have a gulf coast currently and would rather talk straight with the manufacturer v's and dealer. I have had better results talking with Susan in the past v's the dealer that sold me the boat. If i could talk directly with the current builder I feel that I may be better off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ronnie at Red Wing Boats will shoot straight with you. I've left Susan Gilley 6 messages and none were returned. Love her to death though.

Call Ronnie - 713.921.0656


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! Susan could be hard to get ahold of sometimes too but it's a lot easier to go straight to the manufacturer than deal with a middle man. I'll give Ronnie a shout though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toyakornottoyak (Jul 19, 2011)

Saw this boat at Gulf Coast Marine 

Quoted just under 60k
And can reach 60mph w/ 250 Y-SHO

I'VE HAD my GC220 since 2003 and the hull is 100%solid, so I can attest to the craftsmanship GC puts into their work.

Now, has anyone delt with GULF COAST MARINE, specifically, the service dept. and the people that sit behind that desk? NOT SO IMPRESSED.... 

AS far as the infamous Susan I've had good responses from her and not so good. I do believe she means the best but one person handling and doing all she does is probably overwhelming!

Bottom line, it's your decision and 60k is alot to think about.

I hope they do more advertising and maybe set up DEMOS or a guide program , quickly!


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone have first hand experience riding on this sweet ride? Looks good at least, just wanna hear how it does in rough water, speed, shallow running, getting up on a plane etc...


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

just resurrecting an old thread. Seen a new Sabor Cat at a local shop. Its all rainbows and unicorns from a salesman but I'm curious about how they are performing in the wild. How do they handle chop?


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

ProOnly (handle here) bought one, and this thread has the names of a few people running this hull


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

I think that we will see more 25' cats on the coast in 10 years from now, this will be the new 23'.

My 21' feels small in any kind of snotty water. I'm definitely looking at larger boats for my trade up.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

(got distracted while editing my post, this is how it should have looked
I think that we will see more 24'+ cats on the coast in 10 years from now. Already more than a half dozen boat builders are offering them, up from 4 a few years ago.

Tran Cat, Haynie Cat, El Pescador, Shoalwater Razor, ESCB, Gulf Coast, I'm sure I'm missing someone.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

This isn't a "Fact" but I think the Gulf Coast Cats will be built at South Texas Boat Works in Pearland.


----------



## Thegotoguy (Jun 14, 2013)

*SaberCat*

I fish with a guide who runs one of these, it's a big boat, not for the feint of wallet either, but very stable and runs shallow and fast with a Zuki 250. We've had three adults fishing off the bow easily, it's a very roomy platform.

If you ever want to see how one performs book a trip with Eric Cranier.


----------

